# NodeJs-Server auf Firebase hosten ?



## fireGlurak (4. Jul 2019)

Hallo!

Über einer Android-App kommuniziere ich derzeit mit einem NodeJs-Server.  Es geht nur darum über Socket IO Daten vom Client and den Server zu senden und zurück.

Der Server läuft immoment im lokelem Netzwerk. Ich bin nach diesem Tutorial gegangen

https://dev.to/medaymentn/creating-a-realtime-chat-app-with-android--nodejs-and-socketio-4o55


Nun wollte ich den Server irgendwo hosten, sodass dieser nicht mehr lokal läuft. Ich bin dabei auf Firebase gestoßen, aber finde mich dort nicht so ganz zurecht. Es gibt  hier viele Anleitungen für unterschiedlichste Vorhaben. Nach was muss ich für mein Vorhaben genau suchen ? Hat jemand villeicht einen Verweis für mich ? Kann ich dies über Firebase überhaupt realisieren ? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dukel (5. Jul 2019)

Meinst du dies?








						Firebase
					

Firebase is Google's mobile platform that helps you quickly develop high-quality apps and grow your business.




					firebase.google.com
				



Das klingt eher nach einer Plattform um neue Applikationen zu entwickeln und nicht um vorhandenen zu Hosten.

Du kannst dich bei den Typischen Cloud Providers einmal umschauen:








						Produkte und Dienste  |  Google Cloud
					

Sehen Sie sich Produkte von Google Cloud, der Google Maps Platform und anderen an, die Entwicklern und Unternehmen bei der Transformation ihrer Geschäftsprozesse helfen können.




					cloud.google.com
				











						Amazon Web Services AWS – Server Hosting & Cloud Services
					

Amazon Web Services bietet zuverlässige, skalierbare und wirtschaftliche Cloud-Computing-Services. Kostenlose Teilnahme, nutzungsabhängige Zahlung.




					aws.amazon.com
				











						Cloud-Computing-Dienste | Microsoft Azure
					

Entwickeln Sie ausgereifte Produkte, sparen Sie Kosten ein, und sorgen Sie mithilfe der offenen und flexiblen Cloud-Computing-Plattform von Microsoft Azure für mehr Effizienz in Ihrer Organisation.




					azure.microsoft.com
				



oder anderen Providern
1&1, Strato,...

Ob jemand ein NodeJS Hosting bietet kann ich nicht sagen. Evtl. brauchst du eine VM oder einen Container und lässt dort die Applikation laufen.


----------



## fireGlurak (5. Jul 2019)

Hallo,
ja in der Tat war ich der Annahme, dass ich dort meine App hosten kann, dem ist wohl nicht so. Habe mich jetzt für Heroku entschieden, läuft super! 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## looparda (5. Jul 2019)

Prinzipiell kannst du so wie hier beschrieben deinen Code deployen.








						ConstituteWeb.com is for sale | HugeDomains
					

Get set up with a new domain name right away. Affordable payment plans to fit any budget. Friendly customer support.



					constituteweb.com
				



Allerdings macht es aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn socket und firebase zu benutzen sondern nur eins von beiden. In Android kannst du auch direkt die Firebase API benutzen, ohne deinen Backend-Code selbst zu managen und zu hosten.


----------

